# Best Helicopter Tour of Dubai?



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone here ever take any of the available helicopter tours to see Dubai? 
I found a few websites but I figured if some of you have done it, what were your experiences? Who do you recommend? 

I found one thats like $300 USD for about 30 mins in the air. Seems to be most prices are in this range.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Of all the expats here no one has ever taken a heli-tour? Wow... cool beans. Well I guess Ill be the first one to share my experience with you guys. Should be interesting. I found one thats roughly $850 USD for 5 people, if anyone is curious and wants to join us, let me know! There are 15 minutes to 45 minute tours.. I guess it just depends on what people want to see and how long they want to be stuck in a tin can with propellers on it!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been on a City tour but it was just a freehie through work, I think the sea plane trip might be more fun as it takes off and lands on the creek and you can get half price vouchers in the entertainer.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I have been on a City tour but it was just a freehie through work, I think the sea plane trip might be more fun as it takes off and lands on the creek and you can get half price vouchers in the entertainer.


Thats an excellent idea man! Thank you!


----------

